# Classic Car Show - Nice Rides!



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Apr 6, 2012)

This show was at a local shopping center.

Smilebox Playback


----------



## WVwoodsman (Apr 6, 2012)

Cool slide show! Thanks for sharing. Repped ya too!


----------

